# Solved: error when installing drivers



## sciontC (Jun 2, 2007)

Im running windows ME, I get this error when i try to reinstall my drivers "Set up is unable to find installation language in C:/windows/desktop/setup.lid file then many spaces below says error 105" The way this problem came about is i shut down improperly, hope you all can help, thanks. on top of all that my computer looks like it is in safe mode (distorted screen) and I have no mouse cursor, thats why im trying to install these drivers again.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try system restore in safe mode.
Start>run>msconfig>system restore.
Or.
Start Me using the startup disk.
At the a> prompt type 
C:
At the c:> prompt type
scanreg /restore [note the space]
Choose date prior to problem..Not the Oldest


----------



## sciontC (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried to system restore, but it claims there are no previous dates to restore it to. It is also being stubborn when I try to reinstall windows, errors prevent it from fully reinstalling it. Will post the errors I encounter when I try again.


----------



## sciontC (Jun 2, 2007)

The error I got said 

Suwin

An error has occured

------
this stops the whole operation and forces me to restart.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Reinstalling WinME is usually tricky, specially after upgrading to WMP9 and IE6SP1.

Hopefully you will be able to sort it out this way:

Try doing it from DOS:

Bootup with a startup disk and at the A:> prompt type (note the spaces):

REN C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1 OLDINT

Press enter. Then type:

REN C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~1 OLDWMP

Press enter. Then type:

REN C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMPLOC.DLL WMPLOC.OLD

Press enter.

If you manage all changes without errors, retry the install.

If not, please post back.

Good luck.

Zee


P.S.: the tilde (~) in DOS: Press ALT and type 0126.


----------



## sciontC (Jun 2, 2007)

Well reinstalling windows was a success in the sense I got my mouse back. However the screen is still distored like it is in safemode, but isnt. I still get the same error as I did before which says "Setup is unable to find installation languages in C:/windows/desktop/setup.lid file. ERROR 105"


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

If your WinME CD an original one with its own product key?


----------



## sciontC (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, its an original. I fixed this problem though. I am left with one more problem. In order to reinstall the drivers to fix the distortion, I deleted all my .lid files. Now internet explorer wont work, along with my dial up browser, any ideas how to fix that? thanks in advance.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try Add/Remove Programs > double-click Microsoft Internet Explorer > select Repair > Next > OK.

Restart when finished and test.

Zee


----------



## sciontC (Jun 2, 2007)

For some reason internet explorer does not appear in the list?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try this link for the full package:

http://download.oldversion.com/msie60.exe

Or this one for the installer only:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie6sp1/finrel/6_sp1/W98NT42KMeXP/EN-US/ie6setup.exe

Download and run the installer but it will need internet access.

Zee


----------

